# Michelle Williams lieferte sich eine Fress-Orgie



## Mandalorianer (8 Dez. 2010)

*Wochenlang Eiscreme zum Frühstück und Abendessen
Michelle Williams lieferte sich eine Fress-Orgie​*
Wie futtert man sich auf schnellstem Wege mal eben acht Kilo auf die Rippen? Fragen wir doch mal Michelle Williams (30), die muss es schließlich wissen. Für ihren neuesten Film „Blue Valentine“ stellte sie sich gegen den Hollywood-Trend, ständig rank und schlank auszusehen, und futterte einfach drauf los.

Dabei helfen ganz besonders Eiscreme und Avocados – und das am besten zwei Mal täglich. Wie die Daily Mail berichtet, sagte Regisseur David Cianfrance: „Michelle aß jeden Morgen und jeden Abend einen Becher Eis und tagsüber ständig Avocado-Sandwiches. Sie wollte das so, denn sie findet, dass ihre Rolle einen gewissen Selbsthass pflegt.“ Dabei griff sie natürlich auf die besonders fettreichen Sorten zurück: „Sie hat dieses total dekadente Eis gegessen, das mit Kokosmilch gemacht wird. Angeblich hat Kokosmilch besonders viel Fett und der Körper kann es nicht gut spalten.“

Gemeinsam mit ihrem Schauspielkollegen Ryan Gosling (30) lieferte sie sich ein regelrechtes Wett-Essen, denn sie wollten sehen, wer von ihnen schneller an Gewicht zulegen kann. Letzten Endes gewann die sonst so zierliche Michelle mit einem Kilo mehr. Ryan dagegen verlor nicht nur die Wette, sondern auch seine Rolle in „In meinem Himmel“, weil die Produzenten ihn für zu fett hielten.

Michelle zumindest hat sich ihre zusätzlichen Pfunde allerdings schon wieder abtrainiert – kürzlich sah man sie wieder gewohnt schlank auf dem roten Teppich. 

*Gruss Gollum :thumbup:*


----------



## Q (9 Dez. 2010)

rofl3 immer dieser Wettbewerbs-Druck  :thx:


----------

